# High light crypts?



## ctyank (Oct 23, 2006)

I run a CO2, high light setup (4 160W VHOs over a 180G, substrate is amazonia) and I do well with Crypt Spiralis, but crypt wendtii and Crypt willisii never do much. Can you make any recommendations about what crypts will do well in my setup?


----------



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

c walkeri legroi has really nice warm colors (orange/red/maroon) under high lighting. also, c wendtii green gecko would turn almost completely dark red if iron is sufficient.


----------



## ctyank (Oct 23, 2006)

So I'll see growth (albeit slow) with these crypts? Honestly, I have willisii plants that look the same today as they did FIVE years ago. The rhizomes are bigger, but they are the same size and never send runners.


----------



## pianofish (Nov 24, 2009)

I've heard that parva does much better under highlight and co2 fert conditions, you could also try C. Beckettii. I've never tried it in a highlight setup, but it is a very hardy crypt.


----------



## ctyank (Oct 23, 2006)

Ok... I appreciate the suggestions. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------

